# ALTIMA ROLLCAGE



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone know of a roll cage kit or pre bent tubes for an altima.
i need it bad!
thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think anyone has one specifically for an Altima so most likely you will have to have it custom made.

Troy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

autopower makes cages for nissan, however i havent seen one from them for an altima


----------

